# Thank God McGrady isn't our GM



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

http://www.chron.com/cs/CDA/ssistory.mpl/sports/3267120



> Swift is one of two players McGrady mentioned from his short wish list. He said Portland point guard Damon Stoudamire, who lives in Houston, also would fit well, though Stoudamire would have to accept a major pay cut to fit within the Rockets' budget. Stoudamire, who averaged 15.8 points and 5.7 assists per game last season, played with McGrady in Toronto for part of McGrady's rookie year.
> 
> "He was Mighty Mouse then," McGrady said. "He's toward the end of his career where he just wants to win. It's not about being the man.
> 
> ...


Dawson:


> Swift visited the Rockets last week and also has been in talks with the New York Knicks and New Jersey Nets. Money may become the deciding factor in the next few days, though. The Rockets are over the salary cap and can offer only the mid-level exception. Swift is expected to receive offers higher than that.
> 
> "He's still looking," Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson said. "I think he's got it narrowed down to two or three teams, and he says we're in great shape. But you never know. Money means so much in this business, and we're limited with what we can do. If everything's equal, I think we're in pretty good shape."


Two players I'm not really high on (especially Stoudamire). With that said, if we do sign Swift for the MLE, and not overpay him in a sign and trade deal, I would be pretty ecstatic.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Well McGrady's got a point, at least he's not just saying we should sign this guy and that guy without explaining why. He's just giving his input on guys that he knows.

But ironically he talks about having a player that's towards the end of their career and wanting to win a championship, yet he also wants Stro Show who obviously wants the big bucks more than anything...


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

im a little anxious myself...but yea, "thank god mcgrady's houstons best player"..but also, "thank god he isn't the GM"

for a team that is supposed to have a fair amount of change this offseason...things are moving a little slow...but, its only July


----------



## Bron_Melo_ROY (Apr 12, 2004)

I think they should go out and get an athletic PF to play alongside Yao to take some of the pressure off Yao so that he doesn't pick up as man fouls (and this way we won't have to worry about Stromile banging on Yao's head anymore). I also don't see the problem with getting Damon Stoudamire so long as they don't overpay him and he knows his role on the team.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sura, Mike James, Luther Head....where in the hell does Damon Stoudamire fit in?


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

Yes thank God. But Carroll Dawson isn't much of an upgrade either. He's gonna blow another offseason


----------



## tone wone (Jan 30, 2003)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Sura, Mike James, Luther Head....where in the hell does Damon Stoudamire fit in?


 I dont see sura AND james back next year....

at least I hope not

this team is old as dirt


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

I agree stromile is ok. But stoudamire i totally disagree with a shoot first point guard. Not something we need or T Mac would want if thinks about who he is talking about.


----------



## McGrady (May 17, 2005)

sherwin said:


> Yes thank God. But Carroll Dawson isn't much of an upgrade either. He's gonna blow another offseason


he did land us T-Mac last offseason...


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

LOL @ listening to negative *** sherwin...Rockets could be up by 30 with 3 mins to go in game 7 of the NBA Finals, and sherwin would still be thinkin we're gonna lose.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I dont understand what you guys are talking about.

A grip of teams would absolutely die to have Stromile Swift for the MLE. Stro is actually giving us consideration because of the fact that he grew up a Rockets Homer. Stro is certainly high on our wishlist as with many other teams. McGrady's comments are a publicized appeal meant to reiterate Houston's interest in Stromile Swift... in spite of... or maybe because of the "dunk over Yao with both hands" incident. 

As for Damon Stoudamire.... you guys see any better PGs on the market that are begging to come to Houston? The guy can still score for someone thats supposed to be at the end of his career. He dropped a car-best 54 last season. He's also got a better-than-average assist to turn over ratio, but don't ignore the fact that he still dropped close to 6 dimes a night when your only other options were NVE, Reuben Patterson and Joel Przybilla on many nights. He plays decent defense for a man his size and rarely fouls his opponent. The only concern I have is his attitude but Im assuming he's matured by this point.. if not, the contagious humbled confidence that has overcome our Rockets squad will set him straight... I can guarantee that (I think Yao is the 'heart' of our teams humbleness ... Mac might be the nucleus of our quiet confidence).

Why not trade David Wesley, Spoon, Baker and whatnots for Damon Stoudamire and Reuben Patterson? I know DStoud isnt a long term solution, but he's not meant to be if Luther Head is supposed to pan out in 2 years, anyway. Once again a public appeal to keep 'Mighty Mouse' on the bullhorn announcing his gayness for the Rockets.

Good Move TMAC! I vote TMac our next GM.


----------



## AUNDRE (Jul 11, 2005)

i dunno why people dont like Mike James.. hes a solid player... he can put up points and dish off too... 

Stoudamire is defenitly a look for his own shot first PG... i dont see him getting the ball down to Yao/Swift....

Sura is a solid shooter... hes only gonna get better... he can add some points off the bench.. they should keep him...



Swift... i guess nobody saw him play before... because hes explosive... a solid defensive pressure because Yao is always getting bodied down low.... he can also put up points... grab boards... excellent blocker... i dont even remember who they had starting at PF last year because i dont follow the Rockets but getting Swift HAS to be an upgrade.....................


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

its all about the system... the system... the system!

Stoudamire works in our system. McGrady is our defacto point guard... our actual PG needs only to play solid defense and be able to shoot the ball from behind the arc. Mike James worked in our system. Bob Sura was never considered a pass first guard either. The fact that James, Sura, and Ward could never combine to drop 54 like Stoudamire (none can average 6 apg like stoud averaged every night last season) did is enough reason to give him a look.

Look at Damon Jones and how he worked in Miami.. Hes not a passing pg either, actually very much a poor mans Damon Stoudamire. McGrady draws the double team and all DStoud needs to do is pop a trey when he touches the ball... and he does it at an efficient percentage.

Secondly, he can be had... what would you want McGrady to say? Come on over Paul Pierce and come on over Shareef Abdur Rahim? Not happening. 

He's definitely not a long-term solution, and he isnt the best pg out there but hes definitely the best we can get. Let him school Luther a bit so we can get that type of production for the future.


----------



## Minstrel (Dec 31, 2002)

As a Portland fan, I think McGrady's memory of Stoudamire is a bit out-of-date. Stoudamire worked well for Toronto as the primary ball-handler, a drive-and-kick player. That, among other things, is McGrady's role and he's far superior at it, obviously. Stoudamire is too streaky to be a good spot-up shooter and he's a total defensive liability. He'd be a terrible fit for Houston.

Stromile Swift would be a nice fit, if he came for the MLE. He's a good team defender, as a shot-blocker, and he can finish off of plays made by McGrady. He can also run on the break. I think he'd be a decent, but not perfect, fit for Houston.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

Swift is a good fit for our team. He can finish the plays that mac makes inside the post unlike howard last season. He needs a jumpshot though but i think he has about a 13foot shot. Damon is probably the ebst we can get considering our situation but we need to get rid of at leaste one of our gurads


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Sounds like Tmac just wants someone to smoke with before games to me...


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Vince Carter didn't really have the right mind for a GM either. Maybe it runs in the family.


----------

